# A little change of pace.



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Ladies, 

I changed it up a bit this year for gun opener. I (believe it or not) actually spent opening week on the Big Manistee chasing steelhead with my good friend Ron Mathews. I must admit it was very weird opening morning being in a boat and not a tree. However, it happened to be one of the best days on the river. We went 15 for 17 for 7 days. 10 of the 15 were 30 to 32 inches.We got a couple skunks and not so good days but, we also got a few awesome days. Lived in a truck camper for 7 days and I gotta say I actually loved it. Slept like a rock ate like a queen, laughed hard and got spoiled rotten.:evil:

Here is a few. 































That's some cold steel right there. lol


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Way to go Shawn! Looks and sounds like your "opening day" was very successful!


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice! NOW GO SHOOT SOMETHING!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks guys. And Bomba....trust me, I'm trying.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Sounds like you had a great time! How did the family do with out your biscuits and gravy on opening morning? :lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

great more fish porn.... lol nice fish


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

WOW that is awesome, I gotta go some time with you!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

The kids had their Biscuits & Gravy. Made it before I left. However, neither got one opening morning. My son did finally get a doe the following friday evening. 

Ernurse, come spring. Like late in March we can hit the river for sure. What a blast it would be. Definatley, "Trouble afloat" on the river.:lol:

Thank everyone. It was a blast.


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you sir.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Great job ,looks like you had a blast.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Yes I did. Thank you.


----------

